
Ultra-Precise Measurements Powered by Quantum Negativity - bookofjoe
https://scitechdaily.com/ultra-precise-measurements-powered-by-quantum-negativity-highly-counterintuitive-and-truly-amazing/
======
bookofjoe
>Quantum advantage in postselected metrology

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-020-17559-w](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-020-17559-w)

